

Digital Agencies of the future - kgutteridge
http://narrowdesign.com/future/

======
devmonk
Great point made by the author. People aren't spending a lot of time updating
their sites so they will render or render more clearly on an iPhone.

But to some extent, I don't blame them. While there is a good chance that some
client/potential client is going to look at a site on their iPhone, if your
business is creating sites for people that will primarily visit on their
computer vs. an iPhone, then that client/potential client would understand.
For all of the effort you put into having the site handle the iPhone, etc.
site in a more iPhone-friendly way (without flash, making it use much less
screen real estate so no zooming is needed), your competitors may be spending
that time learning HTML5 (Chrome has been here, IE9 beta is out, etc.- You'd
better be paying attention) and writing sites for the future, while your
company is still stuck in the 2008-2009 mentality of writing iPhone-specific
versions of sites.

Anyway, that said- maybe you want to get into the niche of having sites that
render on the iPhone/iTouch, various Android devices, Blackberries, and other
mobile devices better. That's fine, but realize that there are a number of
companies who have had that as their primary job for years now that aren't
design companies, but who do a decent job of making sites render better on
mobile devices. But, it's still a good idea to explore that- maybe it is what
your company will be known for one day: sites well-designed for mobile
devices.

